# Smoking...



## Emmon (May 1, 2002)

What are peoples views on smoking for someone working out? Will it do nothing but slow down your progress?


----------



## pumpit (May 1, 2002)

Yes and kill you at the same time.


----------



## Emmon (May 1, 2002)

Sorry can delete this thread now... just found a load of info in the Forum search thingy


----------



## Blade (May 24, 2002)

not good for you at all doesnt help in anyway


----------



## calamity528 (May 28, 2002)

If you smoke or think of smoking. 
Stop. Just imagine the amount of money you wolud save and could use on good stuff.


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

Kinda counter productive I think


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

To futher that.........I don`t really understand how someone ( not you, just anyone ) so into the healthy lifestyle and dedication to training, doesn`t stop


----------



## conner1979 (May 29, 2002)

It depends on you, no one can argue or motivate you enough to quit it, its your decision, if you think its wrong leave it, you are the best judge to see if it is having any effects on your breathing etc!


----------



## Leslie (May 29, 2002)

It is pretty contradicting- I mean you will be in the gym lifting like an animal and then step outside and light a cigarette? It just doesn't mix....


----------



## jay (May 29, 2002)

Smoking is stupid


----------

